# Roadbike and now thinking of e-bike..



## ray316 (1 Dec 2021)

l have a boardman roadbike and use it nearly ever day for casual riding and do about 15 miles every time l use it, so l,m fairly fit for cycling.
l,m now looking at getting a mountain hybrid bike for the winter season and dont know if l should go for a peddle as you go or a e-bike.
My question especially to people who have a e-bike ..... Are they any good, would like to know the pros and cons of owning a e-bike.
l went into a well known bike shop the other day and was looking at a hybrid mountain and asking questions to a member of staff and was left unsure as he said you can sometimes get problems with the battery , also obviously had alot more weight than a normal mountain bike.
Can l have you thoughts and advice as l,m really unsure what to do, or is it best to just go for a normal bike...


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2021)

The obvious question is: If you get by fine on a normal road bike, why wouldn't you be fine with a normal mountain bike?

If you _WANT _an e-bike, fine, but it doesn't sound like you _NEED _one!

I imagine that most e-mountain bikes weigh 20-25+ kg (?) whereas you should be able to get conventional hardtail mountain bike that weighed half that. If you have a really heavy bike then you will probably not want to be riding it uphill without the motor assisting you, but riding a light hardtail is fairly easy.


----------



## Biker man (1 Dec 2021)

ray316 said:


> l have a boardman roadbike and use it nearly ever day for casual riding and do about 15 miles every time l use it, so l,m fairly fit for cycling.
> l,m now looking at getting a mountain hybrid bike for the winter season and dont know if l should go for a peddle as you go or a e-bike.
> My question especially to people who have a e-bike ..... Are they any good, would like to know the pros and cons of owning a e-bike.
> l went into a well known bike shop the other day and was looking at a hybrid mountain and asking questions to a member of staff and was left unsure as he said you can sometimes get problems with the battery , also obviously had alot more weight than a normal mountain bike.
> Can l have you thoughts and advice as l,m really unsure what to do, or is it best to just go for a normal bike...


I am on my second ebike ,I love it and have done 12500 miles in just over two years takes me all over the place ,only advice I would say get a good one ,buy cheap buy twice.


----------



## ray316 (1 Dec 2021)

ok , so if l can for a mountain bike or hybrid\mountain bike anyone recommend any .
Then also recommend on a e-bike..


----------



## fossyant (1 Dec 2021)

You are probably looking north of £3k for a decent E-MTB (mountain bike). You can get Carrera hybrid bikes from £1,100.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Dec 2021)

Mr M has a Cube Reaction hybrid e bike. (around £2500).
Loves it and does around 20+ miles 5 days a week.
I have a Trek semi fat mtb and a Pashley cruiser, (which weighs 16kg) both great fun.
My no1 bike is my aGiant road e bike.
Just such a buzz to ride, longer rides, less sweaty and less exhausted.
Try a few bikes out and see what makes you smile 😃 
Happy shopping!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2021)

Why do YOU want an e bike?


----------



## ray316 (1 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Why do YOU want an e bike?


Good question and l’m not sure about the answer !
You could say because l’ve never had e-bike .


----------



## gzoom (1 Dec 2021)

@ray316 Ignore the whole 'you are fit why do you need an eBike' brigade.

I'm done LEJOG, I've ridden analogue bikes all my life, I've even very nearly got a local KOM on Strava, I wish I had tried/bought an eBike sooner.

My one is coming up to 2 years old now, I did have issue with motor, but actually now its pretty solid. I pretty much ride my eBike all the time now over my road bike, the eBike is just more fun. If money was not an issue (any my wife let me) I would happily buy a £4-5K eRoad bike.

Unless you like going slow I cannot see why any one would get an analogue bike over an eBike these days.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2021)

gzoom said:


> @ray316 Ignore the whole 'you are fit why do you need an eBike' brigade.


I don't consider myself a 'brigade'! 

Ray wrote...



ray316 said:


> l,m really unsure what to do, or is it best to just go for a normal bike...


... so it seems perfectly reasonable to question if he should/shouldn't just go for a normal bike!



gzoom said:


> Unless you like going slow I cannot see why any one would get an analogue bike over an eBike these days.


Haven't you got that the wrong way round? (Unless lots of climbing is involved, when I accept that ebikes might turn out to be a bit quicker overall.)

Legal ebikes are limited to 15.5 mph in the UK. Many/most riders can do more than that on the flat without any motor assistance.


----------



## CXRAndy (1 Dec 2021)

I use my ebike to allow me to ride in a lower zone over any terrain or wind conditions. I also use it for shopping or picnicking with the wife. We carry blankets, small hamper and chairs. 

The additional weight and aero drag is cancelled by the motors capabilities


----------



## carpiste (1 Dec 2021)

Pros: They get people out and about when they otherwise would give up cycling (or never start)
You still have to pedal to go forward so it`s still exercise ( regardless of what some people say)
You can, generally, go further and are less intimidated by hills!
They come in all shapes, sizes, styles.
They are becoming more and more popular and the tech is improving all the time.
Cons: They are relatively expensive.
They are relatively heavy it you want to lift it over stiles etc.
You have to charge the batteries ( some people have no patience and unhappy with this)

I love my E Hybrid. You can decide if you think this is a pro or a con for yourself 😄


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> I also use it for shopping or picnicking with the wife. We carry blankets, small hamper and chairs.


If I lived up 'on the tops' rather than down in the valley I would _definitely _get an ebike for trips to the shops. (I don't drive and no way would I cycle up long 10-20% climbs carrying a rucksack with 10 kg of shopping in it! )

I grovelled up one such climb in the summer and was overtaken by a couple of women on ebikes who were chattering away and pedalling easily. I didn't see what machines they were riding but they looked very good and obviously had a lot of oomph. I'm fairly sure that they had mid-bike motors rather than the rear wheel type.


----------



## cougie uk (2 Dec 2021)

gzoom said:


> @ray316 Ignore the whole 'you are fit why do you need an eBike' brigade.
> 
> I'm done LEJOG, I've ridden analogue bikes all my life, I've even very nearly got a local KOM on Strava, I wish I had tried/bought an eBike sooner.
> 
> ...



I'm happy for all types of bike but my average speed is higher than the cut off on the ebike. I'd still get the power on climbs or headwinds but for most of the ride I'd just be lugging a motor around ?

I'll save ebikes for the future ta.


----------



## gzoom (2 Dec 2021)

Seems to me those who for some reason don't like eBikes are the ones who haven't ridden one or owned one.

I have no physicals problems riding an old fashioned analogue bike, but having now owned an eBike for a good while, I just don't see why any one given the choice would want to ride an non eBike??

Oh how many eBikes do you see going around town at 15.5mph speed limit, infact most eBikes I see around don't even need to be pedalled ......As me about powered scooters however am old fashioned on my opinion, but again purely because I've never tired one.


----------



## mustang1 (2 Dec 2021)

Biker man said:


> I am on my second ebike ,I love it and have done 12500 miles in just over two years takes me all over the place ,only advice I would say get a good one ,buy cheap buy twice.


I'm always intrigued about people who use their bikes a lot (and cars, motorbikes, etc).
Do you mean you rode 12500 miles on your 1st or 2nd bike, or both your bikes combined, over 2 years?
What made you get the 2nd bike?
Which ones did/do you have (if you don't mind saying)?
TIA!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2021)

Can we please no misuse the world analogue. If you want to talk about normal bikes just call them bikes.


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Can we please no misuse the world analogue. If you want to talk about normal bikes just call them bikes.



Correct, no more analogue rubbish, or we'll call you e-bikers lazy !


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2021)

Either ebikes let you make less effort, or you make the same effort but get up the hills quicker. 

I want to make my maximum reasonable effort not less, and I am not in a hurry. 

Being stuck in a steep-sided valley on a heavy ebike with a flat battery 50 km from my destination really does not appeal. The only ways of avoiding that are to do shorter/easier rides (no thanks) or to carry extra batteries, so even more weight and expense. 

I don't play golf, but if I did, I would walk the course, not use an electric golf cart to get around. 

Obviously, if/when my circumstances change and I can no longer do my rides without help then I will seek it and be very grateful for it.


----------



## cougie uk (2 Dec 2021)

gzoom said:


> Seems to me those who for some reason don't like eBikes are the ones who haven't ridden one or owned one.
> 
> I have no physicals problems riding an old fashioned analogue bike, but having now owned an eBike for a good while, I just don't see why any one given the choice would want to ride an non eBike??
> 
> Oh how many eBikes do you see going around town at 15.5mph speed limit, infact most eBikes I see around don't even need to be pedalled ......As me about powered scooters however am old fashioned on my opinion, but again purely because I've never tired one.


I've ridden ebikes and they are fun. 

But normal bikes - cheaper. Lighter. Less maintenance. I can race on them. 

I've met old guys and girls out on packs of ebikes and they're delighted how they let them go further and faster than they used to. I'm very pleased for them. No doubt that will be me and my mates in due course - but for now I love the exertion of cycling.


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Dec 2021)

cougie uk said:


> I can race on them



I'll race ya  shall we say 20miles flat or super hilly. Ill ride my shopper ebike.



cougie uk said:


> but for now I love the exertion of cycling.



This the part that most miss. I come back plenty sweaty from riding my ebike.

Its just the same as a standard bike, you put in as much or little effort you desire. The only difference you will be traveling far faster whilst riding in a lower effort session.


----------



## Biker man (2 Dec 2021)

mustang1 said:


> I'm always intrigued about people who use their bikes a lot (and cars, motorbikes, etc).
> Do you mean you rode 12500 miles on your 1st or 2nd bike, or both your bikes combined, over 2 years?
> What made you get the 2nd bike?
> Which ones did/do you have (if you don't mind saying)?
> TIA!


12500 on second bike did just over 5000miles on first changed because of problems and the motor only had 32nmt it was useless on a hilly area I live .


----------



## Ascentale (2 Dec 2021)

We have "analog" bikes and an e-bike. For short trips, I use the analog bike. The e-bike is useful for longer rides (10+ miles) where I am not really looking for a workout and just need to get to the destination. It's nice because I'd rather be riding a bike than in a car.


----------



## cougie uk (2 Dec 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> I'll race ya  shall we say 20miles flat or super hilly. Ill ride my shopper ebike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also think my mates on normal bikes would be a bit peed off at me blasting up hills on an ebike whilst they are human powered. 
So if I was being sociable I'd definitely be having an easier ride than normal. 

And for racing I mean official racing. I don't think ebikes are allowed yet unless there's a niche category somewhere.


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Dec 2021)

Shame, I was looking forward to selecting hyper-boost


----------



## keithmac (3 Dec 2021)

@ray316 if you are considering an e-mtb it may be worth hiring one out for a day to see how you get on?.

I know theres a couple of hire centres at Dalby Forest, and seen a few more about on my travels.

For the cost of the bikes £60 for a day out is a wise investment.


----------



## theboxers (3 Dec 2021)

My use case is like this.

The E-Bike was bought to encourage my outdoor riding and assist in the weight loss I intended to do. You can only do so much indoor riding before you go . Medical issues delayed that, but I am now down 20 odd kilos from the time when it was bought.

Solo rides, currently up to and sometimes over 100km, are generally done on my E-Bike (a 2018 Cube Agree Hybrid SL A road bike). They, more often than not, involve more climbing for any given distance than my group rides. Most of the climbing below 7% is done without assistance, that gradient may go up as I have just installed a 36T largest rear sprocket, up from a 32. I use the assistance as a get out of jail card, only when I can't pedal anymore is it used. I can, on flat or slight gradients, ride above the 25kmh cut off so the battery is not used if the assistance is turned on, usually it is off until needed. So although I have an E-Bike most rides involve little use of the assistance. I get a descent workout with the added ability to dig myself out of almost any holes I find myself in, trying not to have to walk . Most rides are done for pleasure.

Group rides are usually done on a non motorised bike (a GT Grade AL X, a gravel bike). I normally group ride with my brothers and they take a dim view of my 'cheating bike' even when I have no battery or motor installed . Due to their fitness level, or lack there of, the rides are often fairly flat and relatively slow for me, 18-22 kmh, I can do the same routes @25+ kmh. These are also done for pleasure, although my brothers may disagree 

I have a flat bar hybrid (BMC Alpenchallenge) that I sometimes ride short distances on that is not motorised. I find that I am more used to the drop bar setup and can't ride as fluidly on this as the other two.

It is, as always, what your use case is and how you use the tools you have that dictate their effectiveness. 

I chose to use the motor as an assistance device, only used when I feel I can't do it own my own. 

Others chose to use, a pedal assist E-Bike, as an always on addition to their own efforts. Thus making the whole ride slightly easier. 

The last type of E-Motorbike where pedalling is not needed for the motor to run is, to my mind, a step too far. I know there will be some who will need this type of bike for physical reasons. However they, IMO, will be a small minority of users. Most of the riders will be the lazy arses I was, up until the last few years, choosing to get about with the minimum of physical effort, look at the rise in popularity of the E-Scooter as an example 

Enjoy whatever you chose, in whatever manner you chose and 🖕 to anyone who gives you grief about it .


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2021)

theboxers said:


> The last type of E-Motorbike where pedalling is not needed for the motor to run is, to my mind, a step too far. I know there will be some who will need this type of bike for physical reasons. However they, IMO, will be a small minority of users. Most of the riders will be the lazy arses I was, up until the last few years, choosing to get about with the minimum of physical effort, look at the rise in popularity of the E-Scooter as an example


I stopped at a village shop in Scotland and saw an ebike parked nearby. An unfit-looking man around my age strolled out of the shop, and over to the bike. He got on, flicked a lever, and whizzed off without even a single revolution of the cranks. I could see why he might need some help on the lumpier sections of that road but this was an easy level section along the loch. I did think that seemed pretty lazy. From the way he walked, he didn't seem to have any medical reason to not be able to pedal, but from the way he looked, if he didn't start doing some exercise he soon would!


----------



## Mike_P (3 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I stopped at a village shop in Scotland and saw an ebike parked nearby. An unfit-looking man around my age strolled out of the shop, and over to the bike. He got on, flicked a lever, and whizzed off without even a single revolution of the cranks.


To be perfectly legal a throttle can only be used to 4mph before the ebike has to be pedallled except if the ebike predates that bit of legislation enforced in early 2016. Hence very few new ebikes have a throttle.


----------



## Teamfixed (3 Dec 2021)

Oh deary me............. "ANALOGUE" bike


----------



## mustang1 (3 Dec 2021)

Ascentale said:


> We have "analog" bikes and an e-bike. For short trips, I use the analog bike. The e-bike is useful for longer rides (10+ miles) where I am not really looking for a workout and just need to get to the destination. It's nice because I'd rather be riding a bike than in a car.



If I ever buy an e-boke, it will be a mid-drive model and they are quite pricey. My problem is once I get to the destination then locking it somewhere secure becomes a problem. Other than that,. I'm all for them.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2021)

No we don’t have “analog” bikes. No such term. We have bikes and then we have bikes with motors.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2021)

Mike_P said:


> To be perfectly legal a throttle can only be used to 4mph before the ebike has to be pedallled except if the ebike predates that bit of legislation enforced in early 2016. Hence very few new ebikes have a throttle.


[Checks date...]

Yes, it was in 2014.

I can see that a throttle with a low-speed cut-off would be ideal for wheeling a heavy ebike up a ramp or hill to steep to cycle, but the rider that I saw using one on the flat and not pedalling was an example of pure laziness. (He could walk to his bike so he could definitely have pedalled it.). He was just using it as a very slow motorbike.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Dec 2021)

The other expression much used is 'acoustic bike' 








(as in guitar)


----------

